# The Sinn U1: And ode to one of my favourites



## Drez (May 17, 2008)

Sometimes you just want to share with people who will understand...If anyone understands the appreciation I have for one of my all time favourites, its you guys.

The Sinn U1 is a pillar in my collection. It have everything I can ask of it. Its one I've let go but couldn't be without and that says something in and of itself. After trying many similar watches, nothing fits my diver role as well as my U1.

A watch built with function in the forefront sings to many of us; In my opinion the Sinn U1 epitomizes the "tool diver watch". Clear at a glance readability, metal work that can take abuse and wear, superlative water resistance, robust bezel with high functionality even under water or with gloves and a peerless tactile feel. The Submarine steel adds to this and gives the watch a taste of that "something special". It fits the watches purpose without being overly contrived and helps maintain an edge over otherwise equivalents. The feel is purposeful and oozes of quality workmanship and superior tooling. The crown, bezel, deployant, bracelet, diver extension down to the last screw all feel right. All of this does not come at the cost of appearance and the U1 enjoys a sporty youthful look with a welcome dash of colour. There are some magnificent tool watches (the Marathon SAR comes to mind, Korsbek in some ways is another) that are peers in the functionality department but lack the same degree of aesthetic appeal. They can come across as plain and austere while the U1 escapes this having a certain flair.

It's big, bold and masculine without being overdone. Its not pretentious or over bulky either as many divers can be yet it maintains a distinct identity being highly identifiable to anyone who knows what it is and I would argue even distinct to those who might be unfamiliar. Sure you might not wear it with a dress shirt but it works with a polo and thus maintains a level of versatility on bracelet, rubber or leather.

I also appreciate the pedigree. Most people think Swiss when they think of fine time pieces, but Sinn is a benchmark in high quality, no nonsense watches and this is evident in both presentation and heritage. Sinn can boast a long history of military endorsement, trend setting technology advancements and exceptional value for money. Its consistent work like this that allows companies like Sinn and Glasshutte to break the confines of a Swiss only club and help enthusiasts find smaller German houses like Damasko or Stowa that share like minded principles.

This Sinn makes sense to me, even its name proclaims the truth of it (Sinn translates literally into "Sense" from German). Bold, Functional and Superior build quality are the defining characteristics of my Sinn. I apologize, this was not meant to be a review but an homage. You guys don't need to hear it, you know its fabulous! Instead enjoy some pics:

Bracelet (OEM)
















Custum Leather (Combat Straps)
































Rubber (OEM)























Leather (Kain Heritage)


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

Very nice!!!

View attachment 980318


----------



## petethegreek (Sep 21, 2008)

...you had us at "The Sinn U1"; very nice write up . Great watch indeed; it has a personality due to creative style and of course engineering. I like that dark brown strap combo. Great photos too.


----------



## grinhu (Oct 16, 2007)

For designing and building tool watches, Sinn know perfect the job.
This U1 is what may be the closest from the perfection in that range. Moreover, it has an fantastic and original look...
I definitly need one!


----------



## djj (Nov 4, 2012)

I am a newbie 
Please explain to me the different Sinn 1 models 
Thanks


----------



## djj (Nov 4, 2012)

Sorry I meant Sinn U1


----------



## Drez (May 17, 2008)

Well there are only a couple U1's but then a few similar models such as the U2 and UX etc. Of the standard U1 line there is mine pictured above and the SDR which looks the same but with a black bezel. There have also been a few limited editions. If I recall correctly: one white dial, one black dial with orange indices and a black steel version.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks! A very nice write up and beautiful photos. You have some nice strap combos.

djj, there are several U1 models, the U1 and U1 SDR and some limited edition white dial, orange dial and possibly other dial color models. I'm fortunate to have a U1 T (tegimented) and a U1 SDR. The U1 models are the quintessential Sinn watches for me.

Here was my U1 trio, but I sold the white one (big mistake). Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## incognito (Dec 5, 2007)

Drez said:


> Well there are only a couple U1's but then a few similar models such as the U2 and UX etc. Of the standard U1 line there is mine pictured above and the SDR which looks the same but with a black bezel. There have also been a few limited editions. If I recall correctly: one white dial, one black dial with orange indices and a black steel version.


don't forget the black beauty UBlack


----------



## Drez (May 17, 2008)

incognito said:


> don't forget the black beauty UBlack


That is a stunning example of one of those i meant. Wonderful shot of a wonderful watch.

Here are (borrowed from google) shots of the Roberto Orange and Yellows


----------



## unsub073 (Aug 23, 2012)

incognito said:


> don't forget the black beauty UBlack


I mean this in the nicest possible way, you suck :-d That is a awesome looking watch. I was happy with my standard U1 until I saw that.


----------



## MarkB (Dec 5, 2007)

An ode well written.
The U1 serves as a benchmark for me. German and Japanese watches can and will deliver the same as a Swiss one in all but general public opinion.

You just need to find the right ones.
The U1 is one.


----------



## Waser (Aug 2, 2012)

incognito said:


> don't forget the black beauty UBlack


Is that a Sinn creation or a mod?!


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Waser said:


> Is that a Sinn creation or a mod?!


Welcome! It's about time you came out of stealth mode. ;-)

The U1 Black was released in Singapore (The Hour Glass) in 2009 as a limited edition of 399 pieces. They're long gone and hardly ever come up for sale on the open market.


----------



## Waser (Aug 2, 2012)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Welcome! It's about time you came out of stealth mode. ;-)
> 
> The U1 Black was released in Singapore (The Hour Glass) in 2009 as a limited edition of 399 pieces. They're long gone and hardly ever come up for sale on the open market.


Lol thanks for the welcome.

Ah well looks like owning this Sinn beauty shall remain a dream... :-(


----------



## incognito (Dec 5, 2007)

Waser said:


> Lol thanks for the welcome.
> 
> Ah well looks like owning this Sinn beauty shall remain a dream... :-(


You can sometimes see it for sale on SWX: (if you don't mind shipping cost)
http://swx.com.sg/forum/showthread.php?48663-Sinn-U1-phantom-LE

I got lucky with mine... bought it from a buddy (i basically begged him... thank god he flips watches frequently)



unsub073 said:


> I mean this in the nicest possible way, you suck :-d That is a awesome looking watch. I was happy with my standard U1 until I saw that.


haha... my bad


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

incognito said:


> You can sometimes see it for sale on SWX: (if you don't mind shipping cost)
> http://swx.com.sg/forum/showthread.php?48663-Sinn-U1-phantom-LE


How's the black (case/case back) holding up on yours?

Currently there are a few Tempus for sale, and very tempted...


----------



## incognito (Dec 5, 2007)

mtb2104 said:


> How's the black (case/case back) holding up on yours?
> 
> Currently there are a few Tempus for sale, and very tempted...


I've had mine for over 3 yrs now and its still perfect... the clasp shows some wear but minimal. I also bought a back up clasp (for the future)


----------



## Desert (Jul 3, 2013)

Interesting thread. I am seriously considering a U1 (Tegemented). They seem to be 'the Sinn' watch to have. I want it on a high quality robust leather or black ZULU band. I am just wondering if it will be too big on my 6.5" wrist??? :-(


----------

